# Firefox with kde'ish dialogs

## haukew

Hi!

Is there a possibility to make the dialogs in the firefox (which look gnome'ish) look more kde'ish (like in konqueror)? There was a program when i used Ubuntu which did just that but i can't remember it's name...

Thanks in advance, hauke

----------

## Ezhdeha

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE

    * Firefox 2.0 It's very simple. Enter "about:config" in the address bar, look for the "ui.allow_platform_file_picker" key and change its value to "false".

    * Firefox 1.5 It's a little bit more complex ! 

File: /opt/firefox/components/nsFilePicker.js (on AMD64 /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/components/nsFilePicker.js)

Change:

```
function (compMgr, fileSpec, location, type)

 {

     debug("registering (all right -- a JavaScript module!)");

     compMgr = compMgr.QueryInterface(Components.interfaces.nsIComponentRegistrar);

 

     compMgr.registerFactoryLocation(FILEPICKER_CID,

                                     "FilePicker JS Component",

 //@line 278 "/builds/tinderbox/Fx-Mozilla1.8.0....

                                     "",

 //@line 280 "/builds/tinderbox/Fx-Mozilla1.8.0....

                                     fileSpec,

                                     location,

                                     type);

 }

```

to:

```
 function (compMgr, fileSpec, location, type)

 {

     debug("registering (all right -- a JavaScript module!)");

     compMgr = compMgr.QueryInterface(Components.interfaces.nsIComponentRegistrar);

 

     compMgr.registerFactoryLocation(FILEPICKER_CID,

                                     "FilePicker JS Component",

 //@line 278 "/builds/tinderbox/Fx-Mozilla1.8.0....

                                     FILEPICKER_CONTRACTID,

 //@line 280 "/builds/tinderbox/Fx-Mozilla1.8.0....

                                     fileSpec,

                                     location,

                                     type);

 }
```

----------

## haukew

yeah, that's it - thank you.  Can i make the GIMP have KDE dialogs, too?

----------

## oldcodger

 *Ezhdeha wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE
> 
>     * Firefox 2.0 It's very simple. Enter "about:config" in the address bar, look for the "ui.allow_platform_file_picker" key and change its value to "false".
> 
>     * Firefox 1.5 It's a little bit more complex ! 
> ...

 

Thank you for this too. Just what I was looking for.  :Smile: 

----------

## haukew

is there a possibility to have KDE-ish icons in the GIMP?

----------

## i92guboj

kde-misc/kgtk used to work for that purpose, I don't know what its current status is. It might or might not work.

----------

## haukew

yep, it does  :Smile: 

i installed it and now when i want to start the gimp, i start it with the command

```
kgtk-wrapper gimp
```

and it has KDE-Menus - thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## haukew

well, unfortunately is makes my gimp crash when i want to save a file...when i disable it, everything works.

----------

## i92guboj

Yeah, something in my main -in some obscure and far far place- was telling me that that failed for me for some reason, but did not remember exactly what the problem was. After all, it is just an ld hack, and once the abi of gtk changes, it just breaks. kgtk seems not to have a periodicity on its mainteinance -if any at all-.

----------

## Xenogis

You could create a gimp theme with crystal icons to make it look a little more like kde.

----------

## i92guboj

Thanks for the suggestion, but in my case the icons, and even the look of the application is not a problem.

I could even say that I hate crystal icons hehe. The whole point about kgtk is to be able to use the kde file dialogs in a gtk application. The kde file dialogs are way ahead the gtk ones in which regards features and functionality. That's the whole point of kgtk. I could not care less about the look the iconset.

----------

## Gentree

It's not a question of icons, it's the hopeless gtk open/save dialogues. The gnome team are so damn sure they have they've designed an amazingly cleaver new interface that they refuse to believe how unusable these things are.

It is 3 or 4 years since they were introduced with Gtk2 and the number of disgruntled users continues to rise.

To be fair some ppl do like them but a lot of others find them highly obstructive and inefficient.

Please do file bugs on gnome bugzilla. Best to add comments to existing bugs since new ones will just get marked as duplicate invalid. Search "filechooser" , you should have your pick of bugs to add to.

Thunar file manage at least gives you the choice , hopefully one day this approach will get added to gtk+ .

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331404

 :Cool: 

----------

## 1oooop

what are you talkin about do you mean on a website th have alerts pop up? well anyway here's the code 

```
<script>alert('enter text here')</script>
```

 pretty easy javascript eh? anyway you can use it on any part of your site that supports java

----------

## i92guboj

 *1oooop wrote:*   

> what are you talkin about do you mean on a website th have alerts pop up? well anyway here's the code 
> 
> ```
> <script>alert('enter text here')</script>
> ```
> ...

 

They are talking about the Open File dialogs, the windows that appear when you click the menu File -> Open.

----------

## Gentree

 *1oooop wrote:*   

> what are you talkin about do you mean on a website th have alerts pop up? well anyway here's the code 
> 
> ```
> <script>alert('enter text here')</script>
> ```
> ...

 

nice one noob. Before you start giving tips I suggest you find out the difference between java and javascript. Your post is, of course, nothing to do with the subject of this thread.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentree

..

----------

## wjb

 *Ezhdeha wrote:*   

>    * Firefox 2.0 It's very simple. Enter "about:config" in the address bar, look for the "ui.allow_platform_file_picker" key and change its value to "false".
> 
> 

 

Thank you for this.

----------

## dj_farid

Is it possible somehow to have thumbnails of jpg files on the file save dialog?

If you go into gmail (or hotmail) and add a file as an attachment, I would like to see previews of my files. It has happened that I have uploaded the wrong file in the past...

Also, what does the -filepicker USE flag do?

----------

## KpR2000

 *dj_farid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, what does the -filepicker USE flag do?

 

[-    ] filepicker (www-client/mozilla-firefox):

enable old gtkfilepicker from 1.0.x firefox

----------

## Gentree

thanks , that would appear to be the same thing then.

it's a good idea to post how you got that information in a reply. It saves ppl having to ask next time. Give a man a fish you feed him for a day , teach him to fish you feed him for life   :Wink: 

----------

## desultory

Two ways to fish:

```
grep filepicker /usr/portage/profiles/use*.desc
```

```
emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit

euse -i filepicker
```

----------

## rolyat

I installed kgtk and it works beautifully (especially gmail).  The one problem I am having, well not me but the wife is the myspace flash file upload tool where you can upload multiple files.

It does not work. Here's what happens, I click browse, the dialog opens up, I see the previews of the images and click the image and ok, then nothing, doesn't show any progress of putting the file in queue to upload.  

If I don't run firefox with kgtk, then I get the ugly and I mean UGLY file dialog with no ability to preview the images (Which I think is one horrible usability problem), but I am able to pick the file, hit ok, and queue up the file for upload.  

I just wish I can get this piece working so I don't here my wife complain how much of a pain it is to do this in linux, while on her friends windows box its a snap.  From my understanding gtk open file dialogs can support images, similar to gimp's, so who is it that I would file a request to (firefox devs?) Anyway does anyone have a ideas to fix this issue?

EDIT: In the mean time I will try to figure out konquerors flash is using an gtk open file dialog, must be flash that is forcing GTK, pity.

----------

